# My aggressive German Shepard attacks our Yorkie



## nursebeme (Mar 23, 2009)

I have a beautiful AKC German Shepard that can be the most loving dog in the world. The problem is ... she and my Yorkie both fight over who gets the most attention from me. The German Shepard belongs to my 79 yr old Mother who I am taking care of in my home. The Yorkie belongs to me. Anyway, they most of the time play together but on occasion the German Shepard just out of the blue just attacts for no reason. She has done it to everyone in our household, actually biting my 79 yr old mother a few times. When she is like this we make her go into her kennel and she is usually fine several hours later. During this time though if anyone goes near her kennel she is growling and barking like a mad dog. This incident only happened twice. The last two weeks have been rough she attacked my 5 lb yorkie by the head and neck. After $800 in Sugery, my Yorkie lost an eyeball. We haven't even removed the stitches from the eye of the first surgery and this morning Pricess (the German Shepard) attacted him again. I rushed him as fast as I could to the Hospital to try to save this eye because she had her tooth in his other good eye this time but the vet says theres not much chance he will ever see out of it. He kept him in the hospital tonight to let me make some serious decisions. #1 He said Teddy will not have any quality of life being blind .. plus he will be in pain. I will have to carry him everywhere he goes which I don't mind (I usually do that anyway) Anyone have any experience with blind dogs??? My next question, Princess??? I can't give her away being so unpredictable? I can't worry about having them together. The vet also mentioned putting her down. I have cried so much this afternoon that I had to go see my doctor and get nerve pills. I thought I was having a nervous breakdown. Anyone out there have any in put??? Thanks


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Has the German Shepherd everh had any training? Any real exercise or mental stimulation?


----------



## nursebeme (Mar 23, 2009)

No I was going to put her in some obedience classes last month but she was in heat and they told me that she would remember anything that she learned if she took them while in heat. So she suppose to be going in the next few weeks.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I have no input here on your questions and im very interested on what the more knowledgable people here are going to say about your situation, but if you do decide not to put the yorkie down to NEVER EVER let your shepherd have the opportunity to attack him again. Just days after ripping one eye out, he's given the opportunity to do it again and does it?? 

I really dont want to give my opinions on something i dont know too much about but i hope whatever happens that this is a little bit of a wake up call for you. Please do not allow the shepherd around another defenseless dog like your 5 pound yorkie or really any dog so that never happens again. 

I'm going out on the limb here but a professional with experience in aggressive dogs is an absolute must with your shepherd. This sounds a little passed "basic obedience".


----------



## nursebeme (Mar 23, 2009)

Yes... my vet did mention putting my yorkie down because he will have no quality of life but he also mentioned putting the German Shepard down because unpredictible dogs are dangerous. Either way, I loose both dogs. She is so smart.. I don't understand why she does this. After she's done it and when he's gone she cries like she done something wrong and walks around the house crying and looking for Teddy (the yorkie) It's like she is bi polar or something. I was going to pay extra to have one on one obedience training because I was afraid for her to be around other dogs.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

There are very knowledgable people on this board and i'm sure youll get plenty of good advice tomorrow. It's kind of late right now so not many members are on right now. Check back in tomorrow, I'm sure there will be people willing to point you in the right direction.

Oh and about your vet telling you to put the shepherd down because aggressive dogs are unpredictable is something to take with a grain of salt. Vets should stick with what they know, they arent behaviorist, they're vets/doctors.


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

Can you please describe These Attacks for us? How do the attacks happen? Out of blue? Over toys? Over food?. I lost my dog due to aggression. His diagnosis was Rage Syndrome and I'm really into hearing more about your case. There are really great people in here and I'm sure they are curious about this type of aggression. Cause we dont' see this problem very often. Are both dogs the same sex?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

your Shepherd bit your 79 year old mother several times. your Shepherd attacked your Yorkie twice. i don't think you should
trust him around humans or other animals. an instant remedy would be a muzzle. 

i have a blind Grey Hound. our dog is fine getting around in the house. she can go to our yard (unleashed) just fine.
we take her to the woods for short walks (leashed). our Grey Hound
has no problem with people and dogs approaching
her or making contact with her.


----------



## nursebeme (Mar 23, 2009)

Teddy (the Yorkie) is a male and is the oldest - 3 yrs old Princess (German Shepard) is a female just turned a year old in Dec. Teddy who has always been the master of the house and very headstrong tries his best to keep her under control since she was a small puppy. He would lead her outside and down the steps when she was afraid to go down the steps by herself. He helped me housebreak her. When she started jumping up on us ... he would snip at her and bite her for getting around me when he wanted my attention. If he was laying at my feet ... he didn't want her to come take my attention away from him so Teddy would jump up and try to bite at the German Shepard. Sometimes he could jump high enough to get her bottom lip. Most of their fights have been over toys. If one of them is playing with a toy... the other one always wants it. They use to play tug o war with them but as Princess got to be 70 lbs... Teddy decided that wasn't any fun anymore. I feed them in separate places but yes if I didn't stand there the entire time they eat in the mornings. There would be a fight there too. Thanks for your thoughts so far. Yes, I feel like crap for letting them be together again. Princess just seemed so remorseful for what she had done to Teddy's eye and has been so careful around him.

The other attacks against us were when we went on vacation. Princess was out of her nomal environment. My son had came up behind me playing and pretended like he was going to hit me. Princess went from a sleeping to a leaping position in about 2 seconds and jumped him. She didn't hurt him but almost made him hurt himself getting away from her.

After that incident she has been wary of all men except my husband. It was during that trip that she growled and tried to bite my mother and myself. Since then (the last 6 months) We only had 2 incident where she has attemted to bite us. She did bite my 79 yr old mother on the hand. All she was doing was petting her and rubbing her on her side and she turned around for no reason and bit her. The other time, she had a bone in her mouth and she tried to bite but didn't actually do it.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: nursebemeYes... my vet did mention putting my yorkie down because he will have no quality of life but he also mentioned putting the German Shepard down because unpredictible dogs are dangerous. Either way, I loose both dogs. She is so smart.. I don't understand why she does this. After she's done it and when he's gone she cries like she done something wrong and walks around the house crying and looking for Teddy (the yorkie) It's like she is bi polar or something. I was going to pay extra to have one on one obedience training because I was afraid for her to be around other dogs.


I'm finding it hard to believe that a vet would tell you that your Yorkie would have NO quality of life just because he lost an eye. That is so wrong. There are many dogs out there that are totally blind and they do just fine. They adjust. It's just no reason on it's own to put the little dude down. Now, if the pain thing is major then ok - time to consider - but totally based on loss of site - no way. Yes, you'd have to take a few precautions such as not leaving the little one out alone if the road is close or something - I'm sure you will figure that out. I'm shaking my head here wondering why a vet of all people would tell you this. Might want to consider another opinion or at the very least, do some research on dogs that have a sight problem.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: VALIUMCan you please describe These Attacks for us? How do the attacks happen? Out of blue? Over toys? Over food?. I lost my dog due to aggression. His diagnosis was Rage Syndrome


Now Rage Syndrome is a whole 'nudder ballgame, sometimes there's nothing but putting the dog down that you can do. It's an illness as I understand it (correct me if I'm wrong). 

There are very few cases of true aggression (aside from RS). Most dog aggression is fear based - I'm dealing with that myself - and it *can be fixed*. I'm going to be taking mine for a thyroid test and my suggestion is that you do that as well. There is a stickie post on thyroid disease and lots of posts on it if you do some board searches. 

Maybe check the aggression boards and the trainer boards for help. 

We have our dogs (and both hubby and me) now on Bach's Flower remedies - our own mixes and in less than two weeks we can see a big difference. You can find info on this in the health/homeopathic/herbs whatever it's called section on the boards.

And by the way, my heart goes out to you and Teddy. We had a Yorkie attacked by someone else's GSD a couple years ago. She was 4lbs and it took 30 stitches to put her teeny tiny neck back together. She never was the same again, but then she was 14yo when it happened and her health was already on the downhill side. 

I would take my time and do some serious thought & research before moving forward w/euthanizing either dog. If nothing else, the GSD may be able to be re-homed through a trainer or rescue. But if you check into that you MUST be totally honest with them so they can do their best to remedy the situation. You might even find one that will board the GSD for awhile to give you a little time and to keep Teddy safe. The two should not be allowed around one another period end of sentence.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: doggiedadtrust him around humans or other animals. an instant remedy would be a muzzle.
> 
> i have a blind Grey Hound. our dog is fine getting around in the house. she can go to our yard (unleashed) just fine.
> we take her to the woods for short walks (leashed). our Grey Hound
> ...


Excellent idea on the muzzle. Very cheap and safe at least temporary measure to keep everyone safe. And this is proof that most blind dogs do just fine.


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

I agree with above posts, you should get your dog checked by a vet first. There are medical causes of aggression. First you have to rule out these causes, cause they can easily be prevented and also save the dog's life. After ruling out medical causes, you can get your dog evaluated by a dog behaviorist or veterinary neurologist. It is really hard but believe me, putting a dog into sleep is one of the worst traumatic event in the life you can experience. I hope you don't get to this stage before seeking other options we described. And also, you can trust your german shepherd anymore around people or other dogs (especially small ones). Muzzle him, also you can crate him sometimes.


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm so sorry to say this but your german shepherd is showing the same signs as my dog did. After these attacks, when I crate him, if someone (my mom or dad) approaches and talk to him gently like ''how is my boy good boy?''. He was going crazy. I can't tell ya how vicious he was getting. It was horrible, I hope it is not rage syndrome. Keep us posted and you can send me private message anytime you wish. Keep us posted please.


----------



## kularing (Aug 24, 2006)

Like they said, have the vet check him first to make sure it is not due to a medical condition. Then have a professional evaluate him and get their opinion on what you should do. They will let you know what needs to be done.


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

Blindness is not a reason to put an animal down. I have a blind 1 yr old cat that does fine navigating my house and getting away from the occasional dog nose and other cats. She was blind from birth and has never had a problem adjusting. As far as the vet saying you have to carry him everywhere...in my opinion that is the worst thing you can do. Imagine being blind and having someone pick you up, move you around, then put you down....you have no idea where they have put you down at! That is very confusing and yes that would make quality of life bad. The only time my cat has problems is if we pick her up and move her around. She gets disoriented very easy like that, and you can clearly see that it upsets her. We only do it if she is climbing too high or is in danger. Otherwise we let her go and do what she wants.


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

this brings back bad memories....we too had our yorkie attacked by our GSD about 16 years ago. we were in the back yard, with our 10 month old daughter. the GSD was lying in the grass eating a treat, daughter was holding on to the chainlink fence(just learning to walk) cruising along, the yorkie walked by between GSD and fence and SNAP went the jaws of the GSD. we too lost an eye. all i thought was what if it was my daughter that was the one who cruised over there...it was very hard to trust the GSD after that, she was 12 years old at the time and had NEVER shown any aggression towards people or animals....


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: kularingLike they said, have the vet check him first to make sure it is not due to a medical condition. Then have a professional evaluate him and get their opinion on what you should do. They will let you know what needs to be done.


Ya know ... it didn't seem like her vet was willing to go out of his way to do any additional testing. He already told her he thought she should put him down. 

I think if this were me after reading all the posts here, I'd be finding a new vet or at the very least getting a second opinion. In my case, I'd be taking my dog to the UW Veterinary Training Hospital where it's not just one person taking a look at the dog. 

You'd think with the awakening going on about dogs not always needing to be put down because of aggression issues that can be fixed, that more vets aren't making alternate suggestions first before that finality of euthanasia.

Tri-Shepherd is right - the dog will learn to cope and probably do a darn good job of it. You shouldn't cart the dog around by holding. Remember, dogs SMELL first







Think of a blind person, they learn they way around by feel and senses other than sight. Dogs can do it, too.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

You have an untrained 1yo GSD. She is at the teenager stage and testing her boundaries with very severe consequences. I feel you are out of your depth with her and are risking the health of your other family members and the life of your yorkie. 

I don't agree with your vet except that the vet can probably see that the GSD is going to killl your yorkie and it would be more humane to put him to sleep now if you are not willing or able to protect him. 

I would be separating the dogs completely - assuming you have the means to do so, with two shut doors between them at all times. I would spay the gsd immediately, implement NILIF immediately (see below for what that means) and enrol in a training course ASAP. 

http://www.greyhoundlist.org/nothing_is_free.htm 

http://factoidz.com/nothing-in-life-is-free/

I don't think either dog should be PTS but, if you are not prepared to implement some radical changes, that course of action may be taken out of your hands. An untrained adolescent GSD is an accident waiting to happen and it is happening in your situation. I hope things work out for you amd your family.


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

I second Riley's moms advise here. Take your shepherd to a Veterinary Medical School Hospital, if there is one close to you asap. They have also behaviorist over there. Get her medically evaluated from head to toe. If this is a leadership problem (crossing my fingers) it can be resolved, if it is aggression of unknown origin , it is so sad. Also, try to contact her breeder about her parent's temperament.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

VALIUM, I would be careful diagnosing dogs with rage syndrome over the internet. Most aggression cases are not rage syndrome and can be fixed.

Dog fights happen and can be prevented. A large dog can do a lot of damage to a small one with a single nip. If is often tha small dog that provokes. My dogs were attacked by yorkies, pekes, boston terriers, pugs - all unprovoked - and luckily they did not respond. i am not saying that is the case here, but sounds that the little one used to be the dominant one while the GSD was a puppy. There may be quite a bit of dynamics going on. 

GSDs are known to protect their pack. They have no way of knowing that someone is just pretending to hit you. This was a normal reaction from a GSD wanting to protect you. I would not do play fighting in front of the dog (if it has to be done at all).

This girl is not trained, is/was in heat with a male dog around, this situation is asking for problems.


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: nursebemeTeddy (the Yorkie) is a male and is the oldest - 3 yrs old Princess (German Shepard) is a female just turned a year old in Dec. Teddy who has always been the master of the house and very headstrong tries his best to keep her under control since she was a small puppy. He would lead her outside and down the steps when she was afraid to go down the steps by herself. He helped me housebreak her. When she started jumping up on us ... he would snip at her and bite her for getting around me when he wanted my attention. If he was laying at my feet ... he didn't want her to come take my attention away from him so Teddy would jump up and try to bite at the German Shepard. Sometimes he could jump high enough to get her bottom lip. Most of their fights have been over toys. If one of them is playing with a toy... the other one always wants it. They use to play tug o war with them but as Princess got to be 70 lbs... Teddy decided that wasn't any fun anymore. I feed them in separate places but yes if I didn't stand there the entire time they eat in the mornings. There would be a fight there too. Thanks for your thoughts so far. Yes, I feel like crap for letting them be together again. Princess just seemed so remorseful for what she had done to Teddy's eye and has been so careful around him.
> 
> The other attacks against us were when we went on vacation. Princess was out of her nomal environment. My son had came up behind me playing and pretended like he was going to hit me. Princess went from a sleeping to a leaping position in about 2 seconds and jumped him. She didn't hurt him but almost made him hurt himself getting away from her.
> 
> After that incident she has been wary of all men except my husband. It was during that trip that she growled and tried to bite my mother and myself. Since then (the last 6 months) We only had 2 incident where she has attemted to bite us. She did bite my 79 yr old mother on the hand. All she was doing was petting her and rubbing her on her side and she turned around for no reason and bit her. The other time, she had a bone in her mouth and she tried to bite but didn't actually do it.


When I read this my first thought was "who's in charge here?" You need some serious help establishing boundaries for these dogs- you can't expect them to do it for themselves- well I guess you can but you're seeing the results of that.
I would enlist a qualified trainer immediately- one that will train you on how to be the leader your dogs need. And I would absolutely do everything possible to assure nobody else gets hurt, and that there are no accidental breeding of this intact GSD who may have a temperment problem.


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

If you read my posts above, I'm not diagnosing, it is just one possibility.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

"I'm so sorry to say this but your german shepherd is showing the same signs as my dog did." 

This is pretty close to that IMO. I am very sorry about what has happened to your dog and I understand that you are looking for rage syndrome everywhere. The danger when bringing this up with every aggressive behavior is that it gives the owner an excuse to put the dog down without trying any training. It can literally cost the dog its life even if that is not your intention. Is there a scientific method, test, to diagnose rage syndrome? What is the differential between agression shown by an untrained, poorly socialized, dominant dog and rage syndrome?

The fights between the dogs can be a pecking order thing, the little one used to be the boss and the GSD may want to take charge now that she is older. The sad thing is that a simple correction from a GSD can cause major damage to a yorkie, another GSD would barely notice it. If she wanted to seriously hurt the yorkie, he would be dead by know. Blind dogs can have a pretty normal life, you can join the blinddogs yahoo group as they have a wealth of information and advice. I am not sure why the yorkie would be in pain on the long run, I would definitely be seeking a second opinion on that.

I don't think either of the dogs should be put to sleep, not without trying better management and training.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm very sorry to hear this. Unfortunately I was in the same situation a while ago as you are now. I too had a Yorkie and my working GSD female had no respect for her. I could not pet my Yorkie because my GSD would go after her. It only got worse and worse no matter how much I got on my GSD. So I finally decided to do the best thing for my Yorkie and I placed her with a friend of mine. I knew if I had kept her, she would have ended up real hurt sooner than later, so it was just not worth it. A few times she came very close.







Now she is spoiled to death and doesn't have to worry about any GSD attacking her.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

First of all, I'm very sorry this happened. 

Second, Rage Syndrome is VERY rare. Let's *not* make a catch all on this board when these types of problems between dogs are much more common. It is very easy for a gsd to harm a tiny dog and as the other posts in this thread show, situations like this between a larger dog and a tiny dog are very common. My dog is excellent with small dogs but I will not let him play with any toy breeds b/c an accident could happen so easily. They are more fragile than my cat! 

I think the OP should obviously keep the two dogs separated now. 

Is there a reason the female isn't spayed? That would take care of the OB class issue and might also take care of some of the aggression and changes in behavior. 

How much exercise is the gsd getting? How much daily training? All of these factors can affect a dog's behavior and general well being.


----------



## Papanapa (Mar 1, 2008)

I have no advice to offer but wanted let you know I am thinking of you during this terrible time. From your post, it seems you are taking care of your elderly mother (stressful in itself) and dealing with the dogs at the same time. You have a lot on your plate and I hope it all works out for you.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

Small dogs are known to be worse than big dogs because they think they're big and instigating trouble. Most small dogs get away w/murder because they're so cute and because they're little, people aren't afraid of them biting as in "How bad could a bite from a 4lb dog hurt?" kind of thing. The truth is dog behavior is dog behavior no matter what the size of the dog but many people don't see it that way.

Our Yorkies used to go ballistic at the door and we felt it was annoying as heck. When our GSD does it, it's more than annoying, it can be darn frightening to those on the other side of the door. But it's the same behavior none the less - just bigger, LOL! My opinion is that unless a person can actually see this in a small dog meaning that they are doing the same thing as a big dog, they're little dog then rules the roost. 

Unless there's something unknown behind all of this, I honestly believe there are some really good suggestions here that have nothing whatsoever to do with putting either dog down.


----------



## nursebeme (Mar 23, 2009)

Thank you all so very much for all of your posts. I read every one of the at least twice and it helped me make the decision I made although I spent over 24 hours crying over the situation. The sweet lady that works for the vet has gotten so attached to Teddy since he has been in the hospital there and says she has a small home and has no problem caring for him. She will bring him to the vets office with her in the day time. or whatever he gets us to the most. She had a blind don't once before and is experience in how to care for one. It was so hard to let go of him but I felt it was the best for him. Anyway she adopted him

Princess, I took her in to see the vet today and he looked at her and said that she is beautiful and looks very healthy and doesn't see any need for blood work to check for thyroid, or anything. He feels that I just need to establish my role as the leader in the household and stop letting her get away with things. I am going to hire a trainer one on one to help me with her.

She is very smart .. my health isn't very good and I have seizures. Plus I have a muscle disease that makes me fall alot. Everytime I fall she will run down stairs or where ever she needs to go and get someone and bark at them and run back to me. My 79 yr old mother fell last week and she did the same thing... she came running upstairs to my office and got me. I have taught her when she shakes your hand the difference between her left paw and her right paw. Now I am trying to teach her to pick up her toys and put them away before she goes to bed. LOL. Unfortunately, we skipped the basics Dog manners 101 and she thinks she owns me sometimes.


----------



## nursebeme (Mar 23, 2009)

I have learned a big lesson here. Never allow her alone again with a small dog EVER!!!


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

Looking at her and deciding a thyroid check isn't needed blows my mind. Yes, definitely establish yourself as leader but don't blow off the fact that if the dog has a thyroid disease it could very well be contributing or be the reason for the aggression. You can't tell this with a visual exam. My dogs are healthy as healthy can be ... but I have his appt for the thyroid blood draw next week. I'm even going to have the vet send the blood to that lab in CA vs a local lab because that's the best place to have the blood tested. Is this the same vet that told you to have the dogs put down? If that's the case then he's familiar w/the aggressive episodes - why he would not strongly suggest you have this done is way beyond my comprehension.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: nursebemeI have learned a big lesson here. Never allow her alone again with a small dog EVER!!!


I think it's safe to say all dogs and not just small dogs. These could have just as easily happened to a neighbors 60 pound dog and not the just 5 pound yorkie. Please be carefull with princess. You're at least making the right first steps bringing in a professional. Good luck with everything.


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

Thank you for being strong enough to give your little Yorkie his new start for a better life. That could not have been an easy decision for you, sometimes its hard to listen to your head and not your heart. You did a very good thing for this little guy.

Now its time to get the real work going. Good idea to get a trainer to help you. It does sound like your shepherd does not have a clue who the leader in the pack is. I often give this advise to new gsd owners....

German Shepherds are the most wonderful dogs in the world but their is one thing to keep in mind. With german shepherds there can only be one pack leader, if you aren't prepared to be it then they will take on the roll and you will have problems. 

Get with the trainer or better yet a behavior specialist if possible. Get the dog into a routine to add to comfort and security. Study NILF and use it, get everyone in the family on board with this practice. The dog should get nothing without giving something. Use NIFL every day, all the time to establish her respect for you as a leader. Do NOT go head to head with this dog in a battle of wills. Increase her exercise and mental stimulation, remember a tired dog is a good dog. These are energetic and intelligent dogs who need mental and physical stimulation every day.

It sounds like you are commited to making life right for her and for your family. That is a great start.


----------



## nursebeme (Mar 23, 2009)

It has all been very tramatic. One of the most difficult weeks I have been through in a long time My little yorkie was my baby. He had almost as many outfits as I do. LOL and he loved wearing them. He was SPOILED and I am sure he will be equally spoiled where he is.

Princess was in her first class tonight and the trainer was very impressed with her. She couldn't believe that I hadn't already had her in training because I had already taught her so much.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

There are some things in this situation that strike me and others haven't mentioned - consider -- Perhaps I missed this in earlier posts, but one of the problems I see is "my baby" "spoiled" and "terrier" -- Terrier's spar - that's a breed standard. Treating a dog like a toy (many outfits/baby + carrying) distorts the dynamic between dogs. A dog is a dog, a living animal, not a toy. Physically elevating one dog over another can cause all sorts of problems. So the handling of the yorkie may have contributed to the situation

As others have addressed, Princess (what do we see here with that name folks?) needs to be dethroned, too. I'd even change her name because I think that name in this situation is coloring how she is treated. No more royalty dog! 

Besides training, as others have alluded in the question "Who's in charge here?" the humans need to change the way they see their dogs. If this doesn't happen, Princess may meet an awful fate - Marie Antoinette, Anne Boleyn (sp on those?)...


----------



## Sweet Mammy (Jun 22, 2008)

This sounds PRETTY SCARY! (and farmiliar)
I have a chocolate lab... a very dangerous dog... yep, he has rage syndrom (though my husband does not believe it) See my lab is careful not to display it in front of him (the pack leader) 
He as attacked everyone in my family but my husband... and I have instructed my family, the next time he does he needs to be CALMLY put in car abd brought to vet to be put down. A dog with rage can not be trusted! EVER! This dog will hirt someone... he already did serious damage to your yorkie.... your mom or your son could be next.... this dog is not adoptable with his history.....
He is a ticking bomb, just like my lab. I know its a hard choice... but dont let someone in your family get hurt before you make a choice.....(Just me opinion)


----------



## Jessica H (Mar 14, 2009)

Sorry to hear that. I hope the Yorkie has a good home. Why would you make the decision to give away Teddy and not Princess? Wasn't he your dog first? I know this is GSD forum but I think that was an unfair choice for Teddy.
I have 2 small dogs and if I were faced with that decision I am sorry to say but the little ones would win, I have had them for 5 years and I love them all but my first instinct would be to protect them. 
I worry about something like this happening all the time when Dozer gets older. I got Dozer young hoping they will bond, when they play or get too rough I watch who is causing the problem and I correct BOTH dogs, including the little ones. People are right, little ones often instigate and get away with a lot that is why I make sure it is not just Dozer that gets corrected. Although my dogs do not fight, they play pretty rough sometimes. Reading all of this stuff makes me nervous even though Dozer is very well trained, socialized and has bonded very well with the little ones. I need to be sure they know NOW that provoking or instigating is not ok because as a puppy Dozer is fine but as he gets older he may not be ok. A yorkie is a terrier just like mine and they can be stubborn, they will not back down and they NEED to be put in their place. I do not care how cute and little they are. They should not be allowed to rule the house. I discipline my terriers just like I do Dozer. There are no favorites because they are small and cute. Small dogs can cause more problems than big dogs. Big dogs just cause more damage. There are a lot of signs to look for and you need to see it before it gets out of hand. Simple body language from the yorkie may have set the GSD off. I even saw an episode of Cesar with a GSD that attacked a smaller dog in the house, when they played the tape back in slow motion it was the SMALL dog that started it my trying to quickly mount the GSD. Never would have noticed if tape was not slowed down.

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

Jess to give you a little reassurance, my bigs live in peace with my littles. They have been together for a long time and I have never had an issue with them.  The bigs seem very tolerant of the littles with the worst thing ever happening is one of the bigs rolling a little when they have been running for a ball and the little got under their feet. I think this is a training and behavior issue with this specific home and dogs and not a big little thing. 

I think that the OP is trying to do right by both of these dogs. While rehoming the little may be hard for some to swallow it is far easier to find a home for a tiny terrier than for a large GSD is an unresolved issue. I support the OP in her decision as I am sure it could not have been an easy decision. It seems that they have recognised their mistakes with Princess and are trying to rectify the situation. I hope they will stay true to the path and continue to work to resolve her behaviors.


----------



## Jessica H (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks, I do feel better. I have never seen any signs of problems with mine so I am not too worried.

I support the OP as well for the safety of Teddy but I do not feel it was fair for him. I am sure Teddy will have a great life now.


----------



## tony123 (Mar 1, 2009)

Well this thread has scared the heck out of me! I've got a 4 pound Yorkie that is about 11 and a new 6 month old GSD. I haven't seen any aggression to this point. 

I know the OP didn't come here for a beating, but I just heard so much in this thread that bothers me. You've got people and other dogs all being attacked in the home by the GSD yet when you decide to take action, you remove the Yorkie??? Not only is that unfair to the Yorkie, but it only resolves half the problem. You've still got a dog in the house that has attacked people.

And all the comments from the Vet??? really? they said those things?

I'm dumbfounded by this one.


----------

